
Firebase Crashlytics graduates from beta - kuomaple
https://firebase.googleblog.com/2018/03/firebase-crashlytics-graduates-from-beta.html
======
welanes
Firestore next please.

For the 'indie' developer, Firebase is a gift. By way of example, I
(re)started building an app that tracks anomalies in cryptocurrency volume at
the weekend. By building on Firebase (Auth, FireStore, Functions) it's all but
ready.

That lack of friction between idea and reality didn't exist too long ago.
(Firebase ain't the only ones, Zeit are also doing slightly-different-but-
equally-incredible work).

Two points of frustration:

Cost - $0.06 per 100,000 document-reads sounds cheap until you're continuously
analyzing streams of market data...but that could simply be a problem with my
inefficient code.

Quotas - there's a few minutes delay on removing the quota after upgrading
from free to paid plan that shouldn't exist.

Edit: make that three:

The Console - there's quite a few products squeezed into the console and so
far it works. But please refrain from becoming like the Google Cloud Platform
console which seems to have borrowed design cues from space-shuttle
dashboards.

~~~
itcmcgrath
PM for Cloud Firestore here -> thanks for the feedback, we're working on
getting to GA.

Feel free to email(dan + mcg at google), Twitter DM, etc more details about
your cost concerns.

The quota change issue is complex, but yes we'd like to make it faster :)

~~~
welanes
Thanks for engaging, and hats off for a solid product.

Regarding costs, the quota was hit pretty quickly due to the trial and error
of deciding the best way to structure my data so likely a once off spike in DB
reads. But good to know I can reach out.

Tbh, I'd trade all my concerns for a timeline on when we'll see collection
group queries ;)

------
kylehotchkiss
Wish I could get this same reporting for Javascript and get out of Sentry.
Maybe one day! Firebase Functions being able to debug to Crashlytics would be
cool.

~~~
zeeg
I’m genuinely curious why you would want this?

For context I’m the founder, CEO, and original author of Sentry. We provide an
immense amount of data for every platform and hear the exact opposite of this
sentiment (“id love to use Sentry for my mobile apps”).

We’re long past the days of one vendor being able to accomplish every problem
(there’s evidence everywhere that this is bad) and while I appreciate
competition in the space that’s far different from expecting whichever
provider you choose to be a one stop shop.

That’s besides the point that Sentry is open source and we’re the only option
out there for a lot of people.

If it’s simply you think Firebase can do a better job than us I want to know
why. If it’s consolidation then ask yourself why shouldn’t Google work with
others instead of trying to own every space in every market? There’s a lot
more value in specialization than there is in checkboxes, especially if it
means working with a wider ecosystem.

I mean this as no slight to Firebase as I’ve quite enjoyed prototyping things
on the platform, but I can’t get behind the idea that Google or anyone else
should hold a monopoly over our ability to write software and build
businesses.

------
leogiertz
As a somewhat frustrated user I can't understand the design decision
Crashlytics did that they won't notify you of crashes unless they have a
matching dSYM.

I've tried to explain why this complicates the use case for Bitcode enabled
apps but so far I've only gotten a shrug back. Their stance is that everyone
should check the dashboard daily and see the badge indicating that there's a
dSYM missing.

